# Vista Folder Icon Pack



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello friends,
A very very good friend of mine has created an icon pack of Vista Folder Icons.
This set contains 15 Vista Folder Icons of png format all of the size
256 * 256.
You are free to be these icons for personal and commercial use and to
modify but only for personal use.
Modification for the commercial version should be done only by taking
permission.

This Icon Pack has been created with the help of The GIMP.

*fc02.deviantart.com/fs22/i/2008/016/4/8/Vista_Folder_Icon_Pack_by_SiddharthMaheshwari.jpg

You can download the .png version from
*siddharthmaheshwari.deviantart.com/art/Vista-Folder-Icon-Pack-png-ver-74707234
He has also created an .ico version available at
*siddharthmaheshwari.deviantart.com/art/Vista-Folder-Icons-Ico-ver-74776140
Hope you like them ,
P.S for source file ask at his DA page


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 16, 2008)

cool.. thanks for notifying man


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 17, 2008)

i think siddharth maheshwari is that  15-16 yrs boy who posted a tutorial regarding putting a picture in background of explorer windows ?

if he's the same , gr8 going man ! thumbs up


----------



## casanova (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice icons.


----------



## New (Jan 17, 2008)

Good one...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 17, 2008)

BlackBerry7100g said:


> i think siddharth maheshwari is that  15-16 yrs boy who posted a tutorial regarding putting a picture in background of explorer windows ?
> 
> if he's the same , gr8 going man ! thumbs up


You are right. Its him only.


----------

